# Wheel Refurb



## craiga (Mar 30, 2007)

Hi All

I need my 4 wheels refurbed and was told nu luk wheels were the best. 
£65 a rim. Any input will be much appreciated


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Bit of a jaunt for you to get them there.
Mind you, not sure if there's anyone up your neck of the woods that does it, so it may be a necessary evil.

That said, there's a few others that I can't recall off top of my head, but if you jump on RMS (reallymeansounds.com) there's a number of threads covering this very subject.


----------



## Feens (Sep 18, 2007)

I brought my Wheels up to Nu-Luk only got them back last week their diamond cut RH Toplines and the results were superb, they were 105stg per wheel to do as all 4 were bent but it was worth the 3.5hour drive up to get them sorted Heres a few pic's of them


----------



## craiga (Mar 30, 2007)

Cheers for the reply! Car is looking good!!


----------

